# Proposed laws trigger cat fight



## News Bot (Sep 7, 2011)

WEST Australian cat owners could have their homes searched and their pets seized if they're found not to be sterilised, microchipped and registered under proposed laws, the state opposition says.











*Published On:* 07-Sep-11 06:11 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 7, 2011)

About time!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kitah (Sep 7, 2011)

I love cats, but it still sounds like a great idea to me. I like responsible cat owners, and this will encourage it! 

I have to wonder though, do they this to the same degree for dogs? I don't know of any regulations that sieze your dog if its not speyed/castrated or microchipped... I know dogs need to be registered, and places are now bringing out compulsory microchipping, but not desexing.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Sep 7, 2011)

im all for it!, 
cats get away with so much more than dogs, 
its about time cats are brought in to line (they should do this nation wide )


----------



## Laghairt (Sep 7, 2011)

I can't see a downside, other than the fact it will be virtually impossible to enforce. Still, it does set a good precedent.


----------



## Echiopsis (Sep 7, 2011)

Its a great thing. I have no issue with the same being done with dogs though i think a dogs envioronmental impacts fade into insignificance when compared to roaming cats. How many cats do you see roaming the country side for every dog?


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 7, 2011)

I own 3 cats and this sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## Defective (Sep 7, 2011)

what about breeders? how will this be of any benefit to them?


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 7, 2011)

It's a bit crazy but a good idea, i have one cat and she is de-sexed, microchipped and registered. I think if they are going to do this but they need to supply help for de-sexing as it is not freaking cheap! I know microchipping is only like $30 but its still around $80 just for the vet consult, which some people wouldnt be able to just fork out, like pensioner's, single families or people that are just plain struggling.


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 7, 2011)

Defective said:


> what about breeders? how will this be of any benefit to them?



I THINK dont quote me because i might be wrong, but if they are a registered breeder they wouldnt make them do it??
Thats the whole point isnt it? To keep the cat population down and make sure there are no back yard breeders


----------



## viciousred (Sep 7, 2011)

There is already heaps of discount desexing if you are genuinely in a low income situation.
Having worked in the cat rescue industry and seen hundreds of kittens and cats put down, having had tiny ones die in my hands because someone couldnt be bothered to desex there cat, This is an awesome idea and i think it should be country wide.


Kimberlyann said:


> It's a bit crazy but a good idea, i have one cat and she is de-sexed, microchipped and registered. I think if they are going to do this but they need to supply help for de-sexing as it is not freaking cheap! I know microchipping is only like $30 but its still around $80 just for the vet consult, which some people wouldnt be able to just fork out, like pensioner's, single families or people that are just plain struggling.


----------



## Chrisy (Sep 7, 2011)

I have two cats and I am happy for them to put that into place. 

The only thing I object to is having all of our private information made public so that people can make a complaint if our cat should be caught out and about. I have a private home phone and I dont want anyone having access to it. Council is ok but the general public, no not at all. 

What I would like to also see put in place is anyone selling or giving away cats and dogs is that chips and desexing be done by the seller, we have have an obligation when it comes to our reptiles and having them registerd so to speak, movement advice etc, we also have obligations for other non animal related things, transfering rego or selling a car etc, you need a paper trail for that. 

If you want to breed your pet you have to have a licence to breed, even before you buy an animal if that is what your intention is, other wise if you are just happy to have another family member make sure that they are chiped and desexed when you get them.
That is just my opinion.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2011)

Hmm, I dont really like the idea that if I own a cat it gives the authorities the right to perform a search on my home


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 7, 2011)

I agree Goldmember, home searches and public access to your information, hmmm


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> I agree Goldmember, home searches and public access to your information, hmmm



Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't owning reptiles bring the same? I know that in QLD they can search you, if they want.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 7, 2011)

Yes, they can, but they already know you have reptiles, how are they going to justify searching peoples houses because they suspect they have cats. They also don't publish a database of reptile keepers for anyone to view.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 7, 2011)

kaotikjezta said:


> Yes, they can, but they already know you have reptiles, how are they going to justify searching peoples houses because they suspect they have cats. They also don't publish a database of reptile keepers for anyone to view.



True, I don't necessarily agree with that part. Cat control is something that needs to happen, there are way too many cats out there that are either strays or people don't look after properly.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 7, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> True, I don't necessarily agree with that part. Cat control is something that needs to happen, there are way too many cats out there that are either strays or people don't look after properly.


Agreed, my poor cat can't go outside even if he was allowed to, he has fits so it is way to dangerous for him to be allowed to roam around.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 7, 2011)

Sounds like a good idea, I like cats but I hate irresponsible owners.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Sep 7, 2011)

Rahni29 said:


> True, I don't necessarily agree with that part. Cat control is something that needs to happen, there are way too many cats out there that are either strays or people don't look after properly.


I agree it needs to happen, but not at the cost of our privacy


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 8, 2011)

Actually if you have a cat or dog registered with the local council then they already have the right to enter the property with your consent, just like any person who has a wildlife license and the state wildlife authorities. But if you don't agree then they can insist, if you don't allow them access then they need a court order!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 11, 2011)

*first off all my cats are fixed, chipped, registered and NEVER roam as we built a cattery off the back of the house for them to get out in

now i noticed someone said cats get away with much more then dogs? how so exactly? secondly ive not heard of a cat ripping someones face off lately have you?

if they do it for one lot of animals then they must do it for all, even reptiles because im betting there are lots of homes out there with illegal reptiles, no licenses, etc

to discriminate against one lot of animals is just that DISCRIMINATION 

again it will those of us who do the right thing that will be required to jump thru hoops and pay the price as per usual while those who do the wrong thing will get away with it 

council have a list of owners who do the right thing, WE dont need the swat team to break into our house to check things out, how about they start going around and door knocking on every door looking for unregistered animals and leave those of us who do the right thing the hell alone 
*


----------



## Basstones (Sep 12, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> *first off all my cats are fixed, chipped, registered and NEVER roam as we built a cattery off the back of the house for them to get out in
> 
> now i noticed someone said cats get away with much more then dogs? how so exactly? secondly ive not heard of a cat ripping someones face off lately have you?
> 
> ...



Just because you are doing the right thing doesn't mean all cat owners are.

You may not have heard of cats ripping anyone's face off recently, but how many stories have you heard of cats bringing back 'presents' that they have hunted down for their owners. Birds, snakes, all sorts of natives have been decimated by cats that are allowed to roam free and if other species were to have the same impact I would expect something to be done. To label it discrimination is absurd, it just means that owners of that particular species have more requirements....just as I am required to do as a reptile owner.

I'm sure if you were able to provide the required documentation for chipping, sterilization, etc then that would be the end of it. People need to remember that cats are still hunters and as cute as they are when they are kittens, still have serious ownership requirements.


----------



## longqi (Sep 12, 2011)

I wonder what happens with the cats that did not meet the criteria

Could be some great snake food in WA soon??


----------



## herptrader (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally a cat thread that makes sense and is not out of control.

The proposed laws sound significantly more lenient than those that apply to reptile keepers in most if not all states already.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Sep 12, 2011)

I have 4 cats on one side and 3 cats on the other I cannot go out to my back yard because of the cat poo and hair {highly alergic} my yard is used as a cat stop off mating and toilet area, so I think this is a good idea. In Port Stephens if your cat is caught outside your boundaries it is put down as its classed as feral.


----------



## Jay84 (Sep 12, 2011)

snakelady-viper said:


> I have 4 cats on one side and 3 cats on the other I cannot go out to my back yard because of the cat poo and hair {highly alergic} my yard is used as a cat stop off mating and toilet area, so I think this is a good idea. In Port Stephens if your cat is caught outside your boundaries it is put down as its classed as feral.



Why dont you get a cat trap. Each time the cat is caught then you take it to the local pound...... to retrieve their pet your neighbours will have to pay a fine etc. With doing this every time i am sure your neighbours will become more responsible!


----------



## MR_IAN_DAVO (Sep 12, 2011)

It is about time that at least some polititions came to thier senses, it sounds like they have in WA & a lot of polies could take a presedent from that.
At long last!!!!

I won't go on!

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 12, 2011)

*do you forget feral cats have been around longer then tamed cats? the Egyptians actually tamed them i believe?, its NOT something that has just evolved, cats have been hunting native animals as long as snakes have been hunting native animals, modern cats can be traced back to their ancestors in the age of dinosaurs, yet everyone thinks they have suddenly become these feral native hunting monsters and im sure cats are NOT the only contributors to the decline of native animals but make good scape goats dont they, man has just as big an impact if not worse, umm removing trees to make way for palms to process the oil thus making lots of apes, chimps scarce and homeless, so what do you expect we do about that?? how about we desex man? only registered breeders can have children

targettting ONE species is discrimination but thats ok its cats lets feed them to snakes hey, also i have seen a thread in here in which we are asked NOT to lump all dogs as dangerous and another one defending pitbulls (i have no issues with pitbulls ok) yet someone mentions cat and almost everyone is out looking for blood and its wrong

why should i have to jump thru hoops when im already doing the right thing? how about going after those who are NOT doing the right thing? how about knocking on the doors of homes NOT registered as owning cats, these people continually get away breaking the laws yet I have to jump thru hoops to justify some bureaucratics wage each week and while they are knocking on these bloody doors how about they check out if the owners have other animals that are 'legal'

dogs are also hunters why isnt everyone witching about them? let them go feral and they will revert back to wild to survive ..no bloody difference AND a pack of dogs will attack and eat a human if hungry something ive yet to see a pack of cats do, oh thats right they dont run in packs do they? then again a single dog will still kill and eat a human

i get annoyed when i come in here and see people telling others to kill cats, lay baits for them, put them in a bag and drop them in the river, trap and kill them, etc all because they dont like them yet if i was to say something similar about snakes the forum would be in a frigging uproar

so why cant cat lovers be given the same respect 'some' of us give snake lovers? how would you like it if i said something like oh ummm oh' if a snake enters your property cut it into pieces with an axe and let it suffer' would that be ok in YOUR books?
*


----------



## drinkies (Sep 12, 2011)

feral dogs are trapped and poisoned around where i live.better not discrimninate hey.lets get the feral cats too


----------



## gosia (Sep 12, 2011)

Sorry but if you can't afford it - don't have a cat! Desexing and microchip cost me $129.00 all up and it costs $28 a year to register each cat once desexed. Snakes cost more in electricity and licence. Great idea!


----------



## Jen (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't keep cats, however - dogs have to be registered and chipped; you are required to have a license to keep reptiles and submit a (at least) yearly update on what is kept; as far as I can remember from my Dad keeping native birds, there are massive restrictions and 'hoops to jump through'. Why should cats be any different? Looking at this rationally, if such a system isn't in place for cats, then it is all other pet owners being 'discriminated' against.


----------



## snakehandler (Sep 13, 2011)

So to euthanize a dog based on looks is ok, but to round up strays and non registered cats and euthanize then is not? Wow! All that is being asked is that cats have the same registration as dogs in mist other states, also stray cats in Australia has only been an issue since they were introduced here, by Europeans! 
Current laws allow dogs that are wandering to be shot if the ranger thinks it's dangerous, can have dogs picked up if found wandering and euthanized at a pound if not collected in a set period of time......so yes Australia has discriminated for long enough, confine cats to your yards, just like dog owners must, register and microchip them, just like dog owners and failure to do so will result in actions against you, just like dog owners!.......I am not a cat person at all, but I don't care what pet you have so long as you have it under control! Wandering cats are not under control!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australis (Sep 13, 2011)

Jeannine said:


> do you forget feral cats have been around longer then tamed cats?



Jeannine, by definition i think that is actually impossible. At the very least the common usage of the word "feral" in Australia is used to describe domesticated species that have reverted back to a more wild type.


----------

